# What Does Your Vet Cbarge for Follow Up Appointment.



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

. . . is it the same as Initial consultation fee or is it reduced? 

Its beginning to look like I'm on the war path :-(

Tia


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Reduced.... x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Initial appointment is £39 and follow up is 10% less.
With reference to your other post.....He does always call when he promises with blood test results etc and in more complicated scenarios I have always been able to get a good long chat over the phone about the situation.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Quite a lot reduced, but considering how often we are there  I'm sure it's about £12 she charges ..plus unlimited phone calls!!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

follow up is free, unless I ask them to check something else then its a reduced amount plus any medications...


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Always a reduced 2nd/subsequent fee or no fee at all,depends on the reason for the consultation.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

buffie said:


> Always a reduced 2nd/subsequent fee or no fee at all,depends on the reason for the consultation.


^^^^^^^^^^ This.

Oscars B12 jab, plus weigh in & check up, only cost me £12.60 last week.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

If its just checking a scar..checking stitches...basically a 5 min appointment...no charge.

If its involved ie asking for pet to be further examined for related symptoms 50% consultation fee.


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi and thanx all

Now I'm getting more than a little irritated!

We pay £28.00 MOST VISITS - occasionally £56 if we book double appt and they re all follow ups and usually every week. MB We paid £36 for each of 4 b12 shots. 

Oh dear Its not looking good :-(

Kath


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I did once receive a complimentary re bandage of a wound but repeat visits are always the same price .....£36 for me 

My vet does have a scale of fees, 1st visit, 2nd visit etc but my bills always state first visit  maybe there is a cheaper rate but only within a certain timescale ? 

Prescription checks ( fuzz has to go every 3 months) are at a reduced rate 

My vet is pretty expensive but she understands me ( I cry a lot  ) and is compassionate towards me and my babies  she also listens without judging when I tell her of my researching and what I have learnt ( got to keep her on her toes ) so I don't mind the cost at all 

In your situation though, I would be pretty annoyed too


----------



## Lulu80 (Nov 30, 2012)

Initial consult £32 follow up £9


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Follow up visits after surgery are always free, they are included in the price of the surgery.

Also, if I make an appointment for vaccination and general check-up for more than one cat, I only pay for 1 consultation, even if I bring in all 8 cats at different times during the same day. In fact, they prefer it if I do not bring more than 3 cats per visit.


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

i had an appointment last night for both dogs annual checkup and boosters were charged 26.37 each. repeat consultations for ongoing problems are 16.21.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

KathinUK said:


> Hi and thanx all
> 
> Now I'm getting more than a little irritated!
> 
> ...


My vet is part of a small (but growing) chain and their whole remit is quality vet care at low prices. I cannot fault them. They have never been anything less than quite brilliant whenever I have needed their services.


----------



## ribbon (Apr 16, 2012)

I just looked back at my vet bills from when Bagheera had dire-rear. The initial consultation cost £26 and the "repeat consultation" (a week later as he still wasn't any better) was £22. So hardly a big discount but a bit cheaper. When he had his first set of jabs it was just one price so i only paid the first visit.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

buffie said:


> Always a reduced 2nd/subsequent fee or no fee at all,depends on the reason for the consultation.


This too. But it does seem from this as if there is no standard approach.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Free market sadly. 

I've visited a number of vets in the last few years and they're all different.

One charges the same consult no matter what (except if it's to remove stitches or something after a surgery)

Another charged 50%

And finally, my favourite haha, charged me 0 (it required 4 follow up visits but he requested it as it was some kind of antibiotic jab). The consult was free and the shots were only 10 euro each The first consult was expensive, about 70 euro but it's normal priced because it was on a Saturday evening.


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

I have not really managed to suss out the consultation fee thing, it seems pretty random tbh. I once had a very poorly hamster that had to be abdominally infused with fluids every day for a week. Every single appointment it cost a different amount ranging from £0 to a max. of £26.55. Never worked out why. Luckily very expensive hamster survived!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

A follow up appoinment is reduced, although the last time I went he didn't charge at all.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I think it's £23 if I remember rightly for the first appointment and follow up is reduced or sometimes been free, not had that many follow ups though as usually it's only anal glands that we take him for.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Nothing for follow ups that are required, and only one office fee no matter how many cats I bring in at other times.


----------

